# Xat Chat



## Spacepixel (May 24, 2009)

This is just a way to get the word out about a Xat Chat Box for Furries!
There is only abot 15-20 people that go onto the chat regularly so 
The more people the better!
You can find it at http://xat.com/Furriesthatgotboard

Note: No registration, downloads, etc. required.


----------



## Jashwa (May 24, 2009)

Just joined, I love XAT Channels.  I'll probably visit it semi regularly.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 24, 2009)

HEY!!! Wat are u doin', club members only >.>


----------



## Spacepixel (May 24, 2009)

lol I didn't know this was a secret?


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2009)

Spacepixel said:


> There is only abot 15-20 people that go onto the chat regularly so
> The more people the better!



Long ago I found out that the easier it is to get on a chat and the more people there are, the more it sucks.


----------



## LizardKing (May 24, 2009)

Spacepixel said:


> Furriesthatgot*board*



=|


----------



## Seprakarius (May 24, 2009)

Ah, the reason for my insomnia as of late. Thanks guys. x3


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Long ago I found out that the easier it is to get on a chat and the more people there are, the more it sucks.


Point exactly :3


----------



## Lukar (May 24, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> =|



We aren't the ones that made the board. xD And anyways, the guy who did meant for it to be spelled like that.


----------



## Spacepixel (May 24, 2009)

lol
 then fine delete this topic.... 
that is if you dont want the chat to be popular lol
;-);-)


----------



## Eevee (May 24, 2009)

these are awful and FA already has a chat


----------



## pheonix (May 24, 2009)

I hope to christ we don't get a flood of people. :/


----------



## Pi (May 24, 2009)

This thing is pretty awful.


----------



## Jashwa (May 25, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I hope to christ we don't get a flood of people. :/


 Too late, I've invaded.  I've started the end.


----------

